# Quick Morph Id Please



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

This was sold to me as a Hypo?? White down back with yellow sides.



This was sold as Jungle but she has yellow eyes.



Thank You


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry ignore top pic just id the bottom please thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Marc2013 said:


> Sorry ignore top pic just id the bottom please thanks


It's not a Jungle, it's a Albino hypo i'm not sure if a Talbino or Balbino.
I'd go with a dark Talbino based on the eye color you said.


----------

